
Cellebrite: We Keep iPhone Flaws Secret for the Public's Safety - dsr12
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2018/03/01/apple-iphone-vulnerabilities-kept-secret-by-cellebrite
======
colejohnson66
No, you keep them secret so you can stay in business. If you actually cared
about the public, you’d be reporting them to Apple.

~~~
DrScump
Has Apple offered them an appropriate bug bounty?

~~~
lvh
Who is “them”? Cellebrite is mostly in the business of buying vulns, not
developing them. That said: Apple pays $100k for SE leaks and $200k for boot
firmware vulns. Based on described capability, the iOS11 vuln in question
would be one of these two.

------
bmcusick
Right, it’s in the public interest to keep open vulnerabilities that China and
Russia can exploit.

~~~
olliej
Or more realistically arbitrary people trying to get access to passwords and
cc info.

------
crb002
Until they use it in a Felony trial and their means/methods get cross
examined. No trade secrets in forensics bro.

